# Could you use a crock pot to make maple syrup?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Let's say someone gave you a gallon of maple sap...just a gallon. 
Could you put it into your crock pot on 'high' and eventually get maple syrup? Or does syrup making necessarily require boiling?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I have only seen it boiled.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Could you put it into your crock pot on 'high' and eventually get maple syrup?


Theoretically, yes, but it would take a LONG time.
All you're doing is driving off the water, and boiling converts it to vapor MUCH faster


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Theoretically, yes, but it would take a LONG time.
> All you're doing is driving off the water, and boiling converts it to vapor MUCH faster


 
Okay, that makes sense.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

You'd probably want to leave the lid off.


----------



## ChickadeeL (Dec 10, 2008)

If I remember correctly, the conversion rate of sap to syrup is somewhere around 40 to 1, more or less depending on the concentration of the sap. So one gallon of sap would only yield somewhere around a third of a cup or so of actual syrup.

Of course, this doesn't address your actual question of whether or not it is possible to do so in a crockpot. It sounds like a fun experiment to try!


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

40 to 1 is about the best you can expect straight out of the tree. I use a camp fire with some deep restaurant pans to make my syrup. Takes me a good 3 full days, morning to night of boiling to make only a gallon or two of syrup. I think I'd chuck the whole batch in the pond if I had to attempt the process in a crock pot. lol

It could be done, but not so sure I could attempt and keep my sanity.

Mav


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

My crock pot simmers when set to high. It probably would work.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Hmm, that's an interesting idea for doing small batches at home. Boiling it requires some serious attention to prevent scorching. A crock-pot might well eliminate that concern completely. 

Might also work for several other boil-down things, like honey candy and the like. 

I like your thinking!


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I wonder if an electric roaster would work. It would be a larger surface and the sap might evaporate faster.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

My crock will boil on high so I don't see why it wouldn't work. Fill it, turn it on and every so often add more sap. It may take a while but its not like you have to watch it 24/7


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Would it be worth it for 1/3 cup of syrup? I would think the fuel costs would be higher than buying the stuff.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> My crock *will boil on high* so I don't see why it wouldn't work.


Will it do that with the lid *off*?


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

i want to know if it'll work to! I just decided to tap my couple of manitoba maples, one started pouring out sap immediately


----------



## NELSELGNE (Nov 13, 2006)

Some Native American tribes used the "freeze method" for syrup making.

http://www.helium.com/items/1146886-how-to-make-maple-syrup

Indians amazed early settlers with their methods of getting such sugary maple syrup from the sap of trees. The Indians would make deep cuts into the sugar maple trees and let the sap run into big slabs of birch bark or clay vessels. They would let the sap freeze at night and then skim off the frozen water that had separated from the sap. This would be repeated numerous times until they had the taste that was desired. Another method was to plunge hot rocks into the sap to cause the water to quickly turn to steam. Both methods took time and patience.

see also:
http://www.motherearthnews.com/real...e-syrup-at-home-zmaz74zhol.aspx#axzz2MLCaN6rU

_Use freeze concentration methods to make maple syrup at home without the mess and expense of boiling the sap._


----------



## primal1 (Aug 22, 2003)

Since i am not doing huge quantities I may even cheat by boiling down to 30-35:1 and adding some corn starch to thicken more.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Will it do that with the lid *off*?


Never checked. I do know with the lid on it boils hard enough I've had to clean the counter the under it.


----------



## Bluefirephoenix (Feb 19, 2013)

Your going to need a really big crock pot. My lobster pot was filled to the brim and yielded about a pint of syrup. I guess you could keep adding sap to it. and go that way. Also the sap is a good spring tonic drink.... straight up off the tree. Thats what I'll be doing this year


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I was going to suggest freezing too.

I would be tempted to use the sap to make tea.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

i'd try it, on high with cover ajar and outside but in a protected area..


----------

